# New Red Fish Lure!



## Brine (Mar 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/P8fEDVbjHLU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/P8fEDVbjHLU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2009)

will red fish hit anything?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2009)

Not when I'm fishing for them....


----------



## Brine (Mar 21, 2009)

slim357 said:


> will red fish hit anything?



They will his just about anything that's reeled fast across the surface, just like many other fish. I'm sure you could catch a LM on one just the same, especially if you could get it to "walk the dog" like a zara spook. :lol:


----------

